# Ya'll were talking about Partin Cur's, here is the real deal



## L.O.Carter (Apr 26, 2010)

I just wanted to share some photos of our dogs.  They're the real deal Partin breed.  At least with us they were gifts, pretty special dogs.  Definitely house dogs.  The black and tan is male and passed away 3 years ago.  The blonde is his 2nd cousin and female.  We use them exclusively for blood trailing deer, they're mostly sight hounds with no bay.  They can spot a coyote in a 1000 m open pasture, they'll start whining and shaking, locked on like you wouldn't believe.  If you keep glassing you'll find that yote too.  Anyway, I think they're beautiful dogs and just wanted to share.  I wish they were easier to acquire but apparently not.  Their cattle dogs at heart, once you nip that they adapt to your needs.


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats some good lookin dogs you have and I hate to hear that about your black and tan.


----------



## L.O.Carter (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment and condolence.  I feel we hunters and our predatory companions have a unique bond.  I believe most non-hunting dog owners are incapable of comprehending the effects of 14,000 years of canine domestication.

I know I'm all over the place with my topics, but here is our Catahoula Leopard.  She is the Alpha, of our dogs that is .  Notice she is missing her entire left shoulder.  I would let that Vet sew me up any day.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Apr 27, 2010)

after seeing the teeth in what i first thought was a deer i now see its a coyote hanging there.is that dog food or what?dont tell me you ate that thing ...lol


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 27, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> after seeing the teeth in what i first thought was a deer i now see its a coyote hanging there.is that dog food or what?dont tell me you ate that thing ...lol



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## L.O.Carter (Apr 27, 2010)

That's funny, I figured that might throw some people off.  It really does look like a little fawn as you scroll down.  

A similar thing happened out at the camp.  I shot a nice tom bobcat in the creek, side lock muzzle loader.  I skinned it out on a little oak near the trailer, I think the winch at the skinning rack had frozen up.  So, I take the hide and paws to the freezer and go take a break, I caped him out whole, so I was tired.  Well I forgot all about it.  Anyway, a member's little kid is horrified by what he thinks is a poor little puppy all skinned out,"Predator" style.  When I got asked by his dad, I felt so bad for that little boy, but it was too funny.  I'm sure he's still traumatized to this day.


----------

